# Blue Congo Tetra



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I have found some blue Congo tetras (Alestopetersius smykalai), but I am getting conflicting data concerning their max size. I have a 60cm tank, and of course can't put any huge fish in it. I googled the name and have come up with a max size range of 6cm (do-able) to 12cm. The fish I found are about 1 to 1-1/2" long now. Anyone here have any experience with them? I think they would look really cool with the school of cardinals I am planning to get.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a couple 5 inch (12cm) congo tetras in my main tank. They are georgeous fish, very peaceful and shy, they are fast swimmers, and get startled easy. I think that 60cm or 24 inches isn't quite enough room for these guys to be happy. Even a 3 foot or 1M tank is pushing it. It's not so mush that the fish is too big, but because they like alot of swimming room. A gourami of the same size wouldn't require as much room, because of its slow movement (not suggesting a gourami per se, its just an example). Its a darn shame because congo's are so nice, but I don't think they'd do too well.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Well that's my question. I'm getting a lot of conflicting info on the blue congo. 2 sites I found list the max size as 6cm, 1 site @ 10cm & 1 site @ 12cm, so I'm not sure which to believe. I know the yellowtail congo doesn't get quite as big as the regular congo either.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Don't Congo Tetras eat plants?


----------

